# I can't get my Hercules Game Theater XP to work

## kubyx

Hello everyone,

I'm not new to linux, i've used it for years and years now... it's just i'm sooo used tot he "easy" ones... mainly Mandrake Linux.

I can NOT get my Hercules Game Theater XP to work... I compiled the drivers as modules... it's a cs46xx based card... (Crystal SoundFusion).

I do the following...

```
 modprobe -k ac97_codec

modprobe -k sound

modprobe -k cs46xx
```

... the cs46xx is what's giving me major issues... it's spewing the following...

```
Using /lib/modules/2.4.18/kernel/drivers/sound/cs46xx.o

                         

/lib/modules/2.4.18/kernel/drivers/sound/cs46xx.o: init_module: No such device

                                                                          

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg.
```

I've even compiled it directly INTO the kernel, and still a no go.

I've never had this issue before... someone PLEASE help.

Thank you.   :Smile: 

----------

## felysium

I don't know for sure, but maybe you have to enable /dev filesystem support in your kernel, or

maybe you have to change the order of the modules to load.

Otherwise you can try the ALSA sound system. Is supports the Game Theater. In the desktop howto is explained how to set up ALSA.

----------

## kubyx

I've tried ALSA, it also does not work correctly.  :Sad: 

Maybe my Gentoo Linux install is broken, or something...  :Sad: 

I don't want to try any other distro's because I LOVE how Gentoo is customized for MY system... as in it downloads the source code itself... this is absolutely the FASTEST distrobution i've ever had!   :Shocked: 

----------

## butters

I have the same problem as you with my Game Theater XP.  ALSA doesn't make a difference because the problem lies in the fact that the kernel can't load the snd-cs46xx module.  Maybe the kernel can't tell that the GTXP uses the cs46xx module for some reason?  I don't know if it's a software type issue (kernel having problems loading module correctly) or a hardware type problem (module incompatible with GTXP).  I found this thread where the guy was able to modprobe the cs46xx module and get his GTXP to work.  What's different?

----------

## JDenis_007

I have a working GTXP under Gentoo  :Smile: 

The only thing I had to do was to add "cs46xx" at the end of the /etc/modules.autoload files.

Hope this helps.

----------

## butters

Hmm . . . So there are two GTXP users on the forum that can modprobe cs46xx and two (including me) that can't.  Actually, my module is called snd-cs46xx.  This gets me thinking . . . I am running 2.4.18-xfs.  What are you guys running?  Maybe the 2.4.18 from gentoo-sources or 2.4.19 kernels work but the current xfs kernel has problems.  Just a thought.  Also, are there are options I need to set (IRQ, DMA, or command-line tags) that could be causing this problem?  Thanks.

----------

## Utoxin

Just a note that the current 2.4.19 kernel /has/ XFS support.

----------

## JDenis_007

I'm using the new 2.4.19 kernel and I did not need to set any options.

Could it be that you forgot something when you compiled your kernel?

Or maybe I was just having a bit of beginner's luck  :Very Happy: 

----------

## JDenis_007

 *butters wrote:*   

> Actually, my module is called snd-cs46xx.  This gets me thinking . . . 

 

Is this the ALSA module for this card?  The one I am using is called cs46xx, and I don't have ALSA installed... Maybe you should try removing ALSA.

----------

## butters

There are no such things as ALSA modules.  ALSA uses the same modules in /lib/modules/[kernel version]/kernel/sound/pci that kernel sound uses.  In the desktop guide on gentoo.org, the ALSA directions show snd-emu10k1 as the module for the SB Live! cards and lists the same as the target for the kerneld aliases in /etc/modules.d/aliases.  So I just replaced every snd-emu10k1 in the directions with snd-cs46xx.  I have this module compiled into the kernel (not as a module, directly compiled).  Could this be the reason why the module refuses to load (i.e. it won't load the module because it is already compiled in)?  I would figure that modprobe would give a better error message if that was the case. 

So . . . I guess I'll try compiling a gentoo-sources 2.4.19 kernel, which according to Utoxin supports XFS, and I'll see if I can get the cs46xx modules to load under that kernel. Thanks.

----------

## smtanner

"There are no such things as ALSA modules."

That is not true.  If you use ALSA for sound, then you do not use the kernel modules.  Alsa comes with it's own modules which are different from the kernel supplied sound modules.  For example, if you have a SB16 PCI card and want to use the kernel sound modules, you would use the es-1371 module.  If you wanted to use alsa, you would use the 

snd-ens-1371 module.  These are entirely different modules.

----------

## smtanner

Another thing.  If you are using alsa, you cannot compile support directly into the kernel.  If you use Alsa, you must use loadable modules.  If you have support compiled directly into your kernel then you are using the native kernel support, not alsa.  It looks to me like you are trying to use both alsa and kernel support at the same time.

If you want to use alsa, do not compile a specific sound driver into your kernel.

I used to use the turtle beach santa cruz and found that the kernel supplied module is better than the alsa module so if I were you, I would not use alsa at all.

----------

## lukin

I finally found a solution for not being able to load the kernel drivers for the Hercules GTXP!

I was getting really frustrated trying to load the cs46xx module. I had the exact same problem as kybux and butters were having. I am still a bit of a newbie with Linux/Gentoo so I was feeling really lost. I had no idea what was wrong with it.

Finally I desperately started to play around with the kernel parameters. I enabled Soundcore, the cs46xx module, *and all the other Crystal Audio modules as well* (right now I'm on a W2000 box and I can't remember the exact names) and compiled them into the kernel. I rebooted and it worked!

I am not sure which one of the modules did it, but KMix tells me that I'm using a cs4291 (shouldn't the GTXP have a cs4630?).

Could it be that not all of the GTXPs have the same audio chip?

edit: I am using the 2.4.19 gentoo-sources.

----------

